# netflix not working on cm7



## spmagtf (May 9, 2012)

Im running cm4dx and my netflix will not work. Loads fine but when it goes to play it jus sits ther.....if tried uninstalling the app and reinstalling cm7.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Droid X General forum as this isn't a panic situation.


----------

